# Spinning rod selection



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm looking to replace some old gear and i would like to make a more educated choice.. I've always just done kind of a shake test when purchasing a rod.. I
'm currently fishing a 7'6 1/4 - 3/4 fast action rod for reds/snook, primarily used for throwing jerk baits and small lures.. I also have a 7' 5/16 -1oz heavy rod for throwing bait to tarpon and the occasional permit(never managed to catch a permit though)... I'm curious of the engineering purpose of longer vs shorter rods and the appropriate use.. My end goal is to pick up three new loomis E6x rods to target Bones with shrimp, permit and a rod to throw 4" jerk baits..


----------



## Frank_Venable (Apr 15, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I'm looking to replace some old gear and i would like to make a more educated choice.. I've always just done kind of a shake test when purchasing a rod.. I
> 'm currently fishing a 7'6 1/4 - 3/4 fast action rod for reds/snook, primarily used for throwing jerk baits and small lures.. I also have a 7' 5/16 -1oz heavy rod for throwing bait to tarpon and the occasional permit(never managed to catch a permit though)... I'm curious of the engineering purpose of longer vs shorter rods and the appropriate use.. My end goal is to pick up three new loomis E6x rods to target Bones with shrimp, permit and a rod to throw 4" jerk baits..



I think you are on the right track with Loomis, personally I like an Extra Fast action for throwing lite live baits and plugs Check out the Loomis E6X 903S XF or E6X 902S XF. Some better choices of blanks are out there but you will need to enlist a quality custom builder near you who will keep the build simple


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

How do you feel about 7' vs 7'6?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

For spinning rods in salt, 7'6" is my all around favorite for live bait and lures. Longer rods will cast further/easier with a slight reduction in accuracy. Shorter rods, slightly shorter cast/ more effort/more accuracy. I use a couple 7' rods for fishing docks and mangroves because I am more accurate with it. I even have an 8' rod for long casting live shrimp and pinfish on the flats.


----------



## Frank_Venable (Apr 15, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> How do you feel about 7' vs 7'6?


 7'6" length over 7'for what you originally described. If you start with a Extra fast blank you keep the fish fighting strength in the lower 2/3 to 3/4 of the blank, the extra fast tip gives you your casting power for live shrimp without throwing the bait off. Again if you really want to narrow it down and get top quality find a builder who has tech knowledge. I can PM you a list of blanks that would be a good match the key is when it is built it needs to be simple i.e. too much wrap and epoxy change the way the blank responds, also guide placement are large factors. We found that placing the first guide (using single foot guides) backwards we gained distance on spinning rods, also using a single foot guide as a tip instead of conventional tips helped when making technical spinning rods. That being said off the rack the 2 I listed would be a good starting point to look at. A side note fishing close quarters i.e. mangroves or docks that require quick fish moving power with shorter cast you would go into the 7' range and less, even as short as 6'


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

My GLoomis E6X rods are awesome. I have the jigging rods and the inshore series (same really just different cork).


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I like a shorter 7 footer for throwing jerkbaits and topwaters. I find the longer ride a little cumbersome for that purpose.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Just one other thing to consider is that, in tight quarters, a 7'6" rod is considerably more cumbersome than even a 7 footer. By tight quarters I mean around docks or mangroves, but can even can apply to your own boat when you're fishing three guys. For me, I have an arsenal of rods from 6'6" to 7'6" for different situations and lures. But I would agree with Frank's and other's assessments about the extra fast action.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I used my 7ft 6in 8-14lb E6X rod for the 1st time Sunday. Awesome. Throws a mile.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I like 7footers had the same experience with the longer rods. Too long and felt the extra length was not necessary.Wading ill take the longer 7'6" but on the boat 7' or shorter is better for fishing docks and overall accuracy when pitching.i build all my own as its kinda a hobby currently use american tackle bushido blanks 7'2" 6-12 and a 6'8 6-8lb. The american tackle matrix mag bass is my go to for topwater plugs


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a bit different take on rods than most -simply because I build everything I use (and have for many years...). I start with the premise that the blank has to do the primary function - that that specific rod was built for..... A quick for instance is a rod meant for tossing an unweighted shrimp at bonefish about sixty feet (or for lures in the 1/8 to3/8 size range)- for that I want a seven foot blank rated for 6 - 12lb line (Loomis's old P-2 blank).... If the rod was to be used for wading I'd want an extra six inches of blank - so I'd be wanting a 7' 6" blank as my starting point. That standard light spinning rod would be used with a reel with either six or eight pound mono - or 10lb braid.... For that size reel a #16 reelseat would be all that was needed (but I make sure by fitting the reel to the reelseat -before gluing up the handle....). For guides on a seven foot light spinner - it would be six guides starting with a #25 and ending with a guide no smaller than a #8.... using standard Fuji single foot guides.... The next size up in rods for me would have a seven foot blank rated for 8 -17lb line and have seven guides - starting with a #30..... and get used with 10lb mono or 20lb braid....

I have a pair of these light rods (the lightest on my skiff) every day and we catch a bunch of trout, reds, snook, and small tarpon with them day in and day out... They're also the first rods I hand a beginner that's never used lures before (or ever cast at a particular target at all....). No they're not what you want with a big fish on - but can still beat surprisingly big fish with a bit of finesse....

Next time you look at rods in a store, make a point of looking at what they manufacturer says for line ratings - then look at the size of the guides they built with.... Any with tiny guides won't allow you to reel any leader into the guides (and they're very likely to let you down with a big fish right at the boat because of those tiny guides.....


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm usually a Loomis fan but just picked up a St Croix Avid Inshore 7 footer after handling a bunch of rods in store. I'm really liking it so far and have been putting it through the paces up here.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive been using st croix inshore mojo 7'6" for bull reds ,all star 7'0 for everything else. 6'6" once in a while. Everything feels like a snoopy rod after fishing the 7'6" all day


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I picked up a 8' Falcon inshore rod and I'm having a blast with it. Now my new loomis inshore 6' 6" feels really awkward and it never leaves the rod locker. The Falcon was half the price of my loomis and so far it seems like a very good value.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I just picked up a Cajun Customs "Trigger" in 7'. Feels great in hand. And well balanced with a 2500 Saltist. 
My dad liked it so much he picked up 4 of them to pair up with 2500 Ballistics.


----------

